# Sennheiser HD650 vs. HD600 - update - Now they both make sense!



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

While at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) recently, I had a chance to hear the current HD 650 and compare it directly with the classic HD 600. It was clear that the difference between the two models is much smaller now than it was with the earlier HD 650 that I first compared to. As Solderdude mentioned in an earlier thread, the main difference now is that the 650 has a slight dip in response in the upper midrange where the 600 stays flat. Above that, in the high frequencies, the 650 was _very slightly_ subdued compared to the 600, but the difference there was subtle.

So I amend my earlier comments about the HD 650. The model in its most recent iteration does make sense in its own right, is a fine-sounding headphone, and the HD 600 vs. HD 650 choice is a matter of personal preference. I still prefer the HD 600, but I can see owning and enjoying the HD 650, too.


----------



## Solderdude (Feb 12, 2013)

I got in an HD600 for measurements.
They are very close to HD650's except for the slight boost the HD650 has in the lows.










the slight dip in the HD650 appears to be caused by the pads.
Below a plot of the exact same headphones but the HD650 has the original pads on it (> 20 year old pads) compared to a new HD600.









more info on both headphones *HERE *


----------

